# Poodle silhouette



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

It was a beautiful day in Tulameen! -4C but the sun was shining! Took a couple of walks and sledding with Russell. Hard to take pics of the sledding, but these are a few from the walk


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I just love the 2nd picture. Worthy of framing! Gorgeous!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What beautiful country you live in! Yes, frame your pictures!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have admired Russell from afar for several months now. He is such a long legged cutie and Rufus is so sweet as well. Great pictures!!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

love the 2nd one agree it should be hanging on the wall!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I also LOVE the second picture: the two of them look like such great friends!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Might want to set that second one aside in a folder for Skye's 2013 Poodle Forum Calendar.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Those pictures are simply breathtaking!!! ♥


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Russell looks so natural in that stunning setting. Handsome Boy.

Doesn't look like the chilly weather bothers him a bit :marchmellow:

Thanks for sharing !


----------

